# soapsupplies.net



## heartsong (Nov 17, 2008)

i can't tell you how pleased i am with paige.!

i'm a 2nd order customer now and everything i've ordered has pleased me very much.  she has responded promptly when i emailed her questions, and even got a special f/o that i have been searching for a long time.

shipping is a flat $7.95, and very fast service.

on a scale of 1-10, she rates a "10"


----------

